# Game Thread: Thursday Jan. 4 @ Warriors



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

No fanciness today.

Time: 10:30 Eastern
TV: TNT

Pacers 91
Warriors 74


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread: Thursday Jan. 5 @ Warriors*

Pacers- 95
Warriors- 85


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: Thursday Jan. 5 @ Warriors*



Pacers Fan said:


> No fanciness today.




:biggrin: ...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread: Thursday Jan. 5 @ Warriors*

Warriors: 94
Pacers: 84

But I wouldn't be suprised to see the Pacers come out playing really well and winning.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread: Thursday Jan. 5 @ Warriors*

anyone know why the game is delayed?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread: Thursday Jan. 5 @ Warriors*



Cris said:


> anyone know why the game is delayed?



Probably because the first game on TNT went long.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread: Thursday Jan. 5 @ Warriors*

yeh just realized it was on tnt, nvm then


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: Thursday Jan. 5 @ Warriors*

quick bet:
Pacers: 89
Warriors: 96

Sorry, but I've lost hope in the Pacers, as much as I hate to say it... *tear*


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: Thursday Jan. 5 @ Warriors*

But GOOOO PACERS!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope I lose this bet.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread: Thursday Jan. 5 @ Warriors*

Outside of 2 missed free throws, Anthony Johnson has looked good. DAMN good.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

We're playing great right now...

Pacers 56 Warriors 41 at halftime...


This is another game that shows just how much Foster is need, and I really hope he doesn't get traded...please Indy don't do it....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> We're playing great right now...
> 
> Pacers 56 Warriors 41 at halftime...
> 
> ...


We need to make a trade, though. I expect one to go down in the next 48-72 hours...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

absolutebest said:


> We need to make a trade, though.




Yeah no doubt, I just think that Foster should not be included, like I said before the post is where we need the most help, and it makes no sense to give up a good rebounder like Jeff right now...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Golden State coming back now..it's only a 10 pt. game...

Indy 62 ...G.S.52


please don't blow this lead ...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Cheaney and Murphy (just rolled his ankle) now are hurt, I wonder how this will impact the trade...



Indy 68 GS 58...3.53 left in the 3rd...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

74-63 Pacers end of the 3rd...





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Who knows... we have such bad luck that guys who are rumored to be coming to us get hurt. Geez... and can we get an effing call. Diogu foulled Granger and Jack was fouled at least twice that quarter. Like Dunleavy can guard anyone, let alone Jack. We really need some offense from Jones and Saras this quarter. Cro and Granger could help, too...


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Did Jasikeviscius seriously just airball a three? Man this guy is super unclutch.


BTW, the refs are biting ever single flop tonight.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

S-Jax just blocked a huge shot...

Timeout...less than 2 mins to go...

Indy 81 Warriors 79...

How the **** did we let them come back?...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

What a play by S-Jax just couldn't hit the freethrow...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> BTW, the refs are biting ever single flop tonight.



Agreed...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Final Score....

Indy 99... G.S.89



Great road win...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Agreed...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


Congratulations man! Good win for your team! Seems like things are going well now. Hope that everything works well for your team. :clap: :cheers:


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

We about got screwed by the refs on this one... some bad calls.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Congratulations man! Good win for your team! Seems like things are going well now. Hope that everything works well for your team. :clap: :cheers:




:cheers: :cheers: ...

Thanks doggy....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

absolutebest said:


> We about got screwed by the refs on this one... some bad calls.




Yeah, but good thing we build up a big lead early in the game, or else we would of lost...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Now that Murphy is injured I wonder how this will effect the trade, and if we choose to go in a different direction...and franky even when he was in the game, he didn't really show me anything special...

Like I said Croshere is the same type of player Murphy is, and I would much rather have Austin...(once again he played great tonight)...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Now that Murphy is injured I wonder how this will effect the trade, and if we choose to go in a different direction...and franky even when he was in the game, he didn't really show me anything special...
> 
> Like I said Croshere is the same type of player Murphy is, and I would much rather have Austin...(once again he played great tonight)...
> 
> ...


Murphy played poorly. Personally, after doing some research I don't think we can work out deals that work financially for either Murphy (BYC) or Dunleavy ( :clap: ), and Diogu will be hard to get. I don't think that Artest is Golden State bound.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

absolutebest said:


> I don't think that Artest is Golden State bound.



Yeah, I'm starting to think the same way...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Did Jasikeviscius seriously just airball a three? Man this guy is super unclutch.


You failed to mention the replay, where you could clearly see that his arm got hit during the end of his release. Man, there is disliking a guy, and then there is this.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

absolutebest said:


> You failed to mention the replay, where you could clearly see that his arm got hit during the end of his release. Man, there is disliking a guy, and then there is this.



Okay, tell me this. When was the last time Jasikeviscius hit a clutch three? Oh yeah, now I remember: IN EUROPE. 

Another question: How many clutch threes has he missed this year? At least 5 right?


P.S: How does getting hit on your arm after you've released the ball affect the shot?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Okay, tell me this. When was the last time Jasikeviscius hit a clutch three? Oh yeah, now I remember: IN EUROPE.
> 
> 
> P.S: How does getting hit on your arm after you've released the ball affect the shot?


He's hit some big threes here.

And you must not be shooter judging from your understanding of that play.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> He's hit some big threes here.
> 
> And you must not be shooter judging from your understanding of that play.



Indeed I am an average to below average shooter, but I've shot and been completely knocked down to the pavement after the release, and have the ball still go in. After the ball is released from your hand, contact has no effect on its path. Jasikeviscius airballed because he is unclutch.

Newton's law #1: An object in motion will stay in motion unless acted upon by an outside source. After the ball has left the shooter's hand, the only force acting on it is gravity. It is therefore in projectile motion.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Now that Murphy is injured I wonder how this will effect the trade, and if we choose to go in a different direction...and franky even when he was in the game, he didn't really show me anything special...
> 
> Like I said Croshere is the same type of player Murphy is, and I would much rather have Austin...(once again he played great tonight)...


I was thinking the same thing about Murphy. But I have to think a deal is going down today or tomorrow regardless. Why else would they waive Samaki Walker a few hours before 9 guys are gonna suit up for a west coast road game that was a back-to-back with a game in Denver? Makes no sense otherwise.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

JayRedd said:


> I was thinking the same thing about Murphy. But I have to think a deal is going down today or tomorrow regardless. Why else would they waive Samaki Walker a few hours before 9 guys are gonna suit up for a west coast road game that was a back-to-back with a game in Denver? Makes no sense otherwise.



because the contract deadline is coming up and the pacers do not want the contract for the rest of the year?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 99-89 Indy

Pacers Fan- 23
Larry Legend- 8
PacersguyUSA- 20, but DQ'd
Jones2011- 17

Winner- Larry Legend


----------

